# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Videos, Patient Interviews and Surgeon Q & A >  Will My Hair  Transplant Ever Begin To Thin ? | Dr. Robert Dorin, New York

## tbtadmin

Question Submitted Through iahrs.org

*IAHRS Member, Dr. Robert Dorin of New York Responds:*

Ive noticed that my 72 year old father who has been bald since around the age of 40 is now starting to thin out at the back and sides of his hair. Im worried about this since I know this is the donor area used for a hair transplant and I am seriously thinking about having one. I know its said that hair transplantation is permanent, but if my back and sides thin like my dad does that mean I will eventually lose my transplanted hair or is this rare?
Thanks!

----------

